# Button on the side of the door.



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

I work valet and today an Audi A6 came in. I'm pretty sure it was the C5 body style. When I was standing next to the drivers door, I noticed a button on the side of the door. What is that? It looked like the car was slanted on a hill or something like that. I was going to ask the owner but he was in a hurry.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

If you are referring to the button(s) in the driver side door jamb area at the base of the B-pillar on a C5 A6 those are usually the buttons for the trunk lid release (side profile of the car with its trunk popped about halfway) and the factory alarm ultrasonic sensor defeat switch (another side profile of the car with radio waves emanating downwards from the roof).
It goes without saying that the buttons/switches in the driver door panel are the usual complement of window switches, a door lock switch and the seat memory switches. Also, the door jamb switches are mounted where they are to prevent their operation with the door closed and locked.


----------



## Johann2.7t (Feb 5, 2010)

sorry for the hi jack but where can you get the alarm switch on the door jam, my car came without one.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Johann2.7t)*

If it does not have the switch, my guess would be it does not have an interior motion sensor. The door switch will only turn off the interior sensor for those that may leave a pet in the car. I found out about it when I left my son in our car at the ski area parking lot. I was running my wife and baby daughter up to the lodge and left my son to start getting his boots on for the 3 minutes it was going to take to get the wife situated. When I got back, my car was beeping and my son looked very sheepish!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Awesome, I just figured out what that other switch is. Unfortunately both of those switches are broke on mine. For now...


----------

